# زبان های اسکریپتی > PHP > امنیت در PHP >  آموزش دیکدینگ فایل های یون کیوب - زند و ...

## viiictor

با سلام خدمت کاربران عزیز



فیلم آموزشی دیکد کردن فایل های کد شده توسط ابزار هایی  مانند ionCube - Zend و سایر برنامه های مشابه را آماده دانلود داریم .
در این فیلم آموزشی از ابزاری که به تازگی توسط گروه ما  کرک و پابلیک شده است استفاده شده است :
در این فیلم تنها یک فایل PHP که توسط آخرین ورژن یون کیوب کد شده دیکد میشود و توسط همین ابزار فیکس میشود.

دانلود فیلم + ابزار مورد نیاز :

دانلود

به علت زیاد بودن حجم (35 مگابایت برنامه + 15 مگابایت فیلم) از پیوست کردن در انجمن برنامه نویس معذورم.

----------


## mahdiyaran

سورس گاردین ؟

----------


## Tarragon

سلام
کسی تست کرده؟
کامل کار می کنه؟

----------


## viiictor

> سورس گاردین ؟


خیر فکر نکنم کد های سورس گاردین رو دیکد کنه !




> سلام
> کسی تست کرده؟
> کامل کار می کنه؟


دوست عزیز فیلم تست برنامه توی انجمن قرار گرفته در صورت تمایل فایل کد شده تون رو بدید دیکد کنم تا مطمئن بشید!!
طبیعتا پی اچ پی دیکد شده یه سری مشکل کوچیک داره ! این برنامه با Auto Fixer این مشکل رو به حداقل میرسونه و نهایتا با دو سه تصحیح کوچیک میتونید به سورس اصلی و بی اشکال دست بیابید.
فکر کنم ارزش امتحان کردن داشته باشه
واسه اطمینان فیلم رو مشاهده کنید
حجمی نداره

----------


## farazsh

با سلام و احترام
دوستان به راهنمایی های شما عزیزان احتیاج دارم این کد  php با چه سیستمی کد شده و دکودرش چیه واقعا ضروریه دوستان راهنمایی  کنید.....................
<?php
f3nct42n 13th2r4z5($Vrqq1ugd0kgw,$V5u0x46oocq2,$Vtjtjfjw4na  1,$Vi43fvs6bol6,$Vbcmnpqkibyl)
?>

<?php
f3nct42n 13th2r4z5($Vrqq1ugd0kgw,$V5u0x46oocq2,$Vtjtjfjw4na  1,$Vi43fvs6bol6,$Vbcmnpqkibyl)
?>

----------


## kb0y667

> با سلام و احترام
> دوستان به راهنمایی های شما عزیزان احتیاج دارم این کد  php با چه سیستمی کد شده و دکودرش چیه واقعا ضروریه دوستان راهنمایی  کنید.....................
> <?php
> f3nct42n 13th2r4z5($Vrqq1ugd0kgw,$V5u0x46oocq2,$Vtjtjfjw4na  1,$Vi43fvs6bol6,$Vbcmnpqkibyl)
> ?>


برادر عزیز این کدگذاری شده
و برای شکستن کد
باید کل کدها و فایلها رو بفرستید

آخه گل من
درمورد رمزشکنی به هیچکس از حضار وحی نازل نمیشه



مثلا نوشتید
asdwe12ed5m4b5c2cx28h234b
بعد میگی بازش کن

خب قبلش چی بوده؟ بعدش چی بود؟
توابعی که استفاده شده مهم هستند

اینهایی که نوشتید فرمان اجرایی بوده؟ یا بصورت رشته ای بوده؟ (فرق میکنه)

----------

